# Some special treats for Australian Day...



## CeeCee (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jennaguillaume/tasty-twists-on-classic-aussie-treats 

You have a few different desserts than what I'm accustomed to.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 24, 2014)

Fooooood Poooooorrrrrrn ! 




 
Not a thing on the list I wouldn't fall upon!  

Bookmarked for the recipes...  the mint slice... the chocolate pavlova...  hyperventilating here.



... oh, and few would believe it but those vegemite scrolls are scrummy.  I've even seen little ones served at a wedding once and they vanished in seconds.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

Off thread, Canada is thinking of banning Marmite: too many minerals and vitamins!
don't get those deserts here, damn!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 24, 2014)

That's okay, relevant to list.  



The main ingredients in Vegemite, as listed on the label, are: 

Yeast extract 
salt 
mineral salt 
malt extract (from barley) 
colour 
flavours 
niacin 
riboflavin 
thiamine 
folate 

And I'm not looking any further into it than that because I really don't want to know.

It's something that needs to be introduced to the diet around weaning time to be fully appreciated I think.  Not many can handle it starting at mature age.
It's very salty and very strong and has to be spread thinly or it's plain revolting.  But we like it.  We carry little tiny jars with us when we travel.  Toast without vegemite for more than a week can induce intense emotions of homesickness.

Marmite is a UK version and tastes different altogether, guess you have to be born to that one too.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 24, 2014)

OH, Those Aussie desserts !  I'm drooling.


----------

